# Zyzz was under 6'0'' manlet



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is a picture of Chestbrah next to Jeff Seid







and a video where both are using pretty much the same kind of footwear (2:02) 

As we all know, Jeff Seid is a manlet coping faggot that is at most 177cm tall https://www.celebheights.com/s/Jeff-Seid-51385.html, Chestbrah is slightly shorter (176cm barefoot at most), now let's look at Chestbrah next to Zyzz



and another picture just to be sure



most heads are around 22cm long and there are 10 cm from the lower part of your eyebrows up to the top of your head, in those pictures Zyzz appears to be barely any taller than Chestbrah (5cm at most), since Chestbrah is 176cm at most this means that Zyzz was at most 181cm tall which is 5'11'', now let's take into account the possibility that Zyzz was wearing flat shoes and that Chestbrah was wearing manlet shoes such as Nike airmanletmax that gave him 3cm, this means that Zyzz was at most 183cm tall barefoot which is less than the 187cm he claimed and is not even 6'1''/185.42cm.
Conclusion: Zyzz was a fucking manlet that most probably couldn't even reach 6 foot, he was most probably 5'11''/181cm barefoot and there is no way he was he a hair taller than 183cm.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 15, 2021)

Height is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 14263 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## gamma (Jun 15, 2021)

5'11 isn't bad height


----------



## Albeacho (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> Here is a picture of Chestbrah next to Jeff Seid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk man, zyzz's proportions look 6'1-6'2 to me. He doesn't look like he is 5'11. Chestbrah could be taller btw.


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Idk man, zyzz's proportions look 6'1-6'2 to me. He doesn't look like he is 5'11. Chestbrah could be taller btw.



the probem with considering chestbrah as taller than 176cm is that jeff seid is taller than him, and there are many proofs that jeff is a manlet



he was 18 years old in 2012, I also tried finding a picture of a facebook post where jeff was in a nightclub next to a girl and she said he was short and when being asked how tall she was she said that she was 5'2 and wasn't wearing heels and jeff didn't look much taller than her.


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 15, 2021)

how are you saying 181cm is manlet??


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jun 15, 2021)

5’11 is literally borderline 6ft. That’s why Every single 5’11 guy calls themselves 6ft


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> how are you saying 181cm is manlet??



I'm 188cm barefoot and live in a country where the average male is 168 to 172 cm yet I still feel short and would be more attractive to females if I were taller, under 6'5 barefoot is manlet.


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> I'm 188cm barefoot and live in a country where the average male is 168 to 172 cm yet I still feel short and would be more attractive to females if I were taller, under 6'5 barefoot is manlet.


?? how are you saying you feel short at 188cm(6'2). I mean im 182cm and i dont feel short when i go out at all


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> 5’11 is literally borderline 6ft. That’s why Every single 5’11 guy calls themselves 6ft



He claimed 187 cm which is almost 6'2, but if that were true chestbrah should have the tip of his head under Zyzz eyes or right at his eye level yet the tip of his head is taller than Zyzz eyebrows, I'm 188cm and the lowest part of my eyebrow is at 178cm


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> ?? how are you saying you feel short at 188cm(6'2). I mean im 182cm and i dont feel short when i go out at all



I feel physically short as in my body feels short regardless of other people and height is the most important part of a man's life and 6'2'' is not enough for having girls droll over you not is it enough to go around brutally mogging other men that's why I say under 6'5'' is manlet


----------



## Albeacho (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> I'm 188cm barefoot and live in a country where the average male is 168 to 172 cm


Wtf Did I just read???? Your 188cm and you don't fell tall in a giga manlet country??? You trippin balls bro either your not 188cm or your mentally damaged jfl.


----------



## Albeacho (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> she was 5'2 and wasn't wearing heels and jeff didn't look much taller than her.


So your saying jeff is 5'4 now


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> He claimed 187 cm which is almost 6'2, but if that were true chestbrah should have the tip of his head under Zyzz eyes or right at his eye level yet the tip of his head is taller than Zyzz eyebrows, I'm 188cm and the lowest part of my eyebrow is at 178cm



"Three aesthetic gods"

1 slayer
1 jawcel
And 1 gigamanlet


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 15, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> He claimed 187 cm which is almost 6'2, but if that was true chestbrah should have the tip of his head under Zyzz eyes or right at his eye level yet the tip of his head is taller than Zyzz eyebrows, I'm 188cm and the lowest part of my eyebrow is at 178cm






Albeacho said:


> So your saying jeff is 5'4 now



no, jeff looked like 5-6'' taller than her but if that girl truly was 5'2 then that's pathetic, I can't find the picture I've seen it on 4chan multiple times, I tried looking for it on google images and a 4chan /fit/ archive but couldn't, maybe someone has the picture and can post it.


----------



## Midgetcel (Jun 16, 2021)

bump


----------

